# Wheel painting/powdercoating + refurb



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Who in the Aberdeenshire area can do this, 

and what is best? paint or powdercoat? I would be looking to do this after the winter


Thanks in advance


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

PPS are well respected a guy two doors down from me is good friends with the owner Keith hes a member on here and is also in Inverurie. Here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=2909

Theres also a chap out in Newburgh ive heard good reviews about however not seen any of his work so cant comment, also Motowerks on Forest Lane in town send alloys away but from what ive heard and seen its a good job.

HTH

Gav

PS you dont work at Newmech do you?


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Detail Ecosse said:


> PS you dont work at Newmech do you?


Sure do dude, and as u will maybe notice my car isnt very clean due to the car park being muddy 

but yeah as for the wheels i know keith does a good job was just wondering about the refurb too

cheers though


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd be interested in any recomendations as I'm looking at getting my wheels done over the winter as well.

I've been recomended Finnesse in Aberdeen seemingly really good *but* I have not seen any work by them but 3 people have suggested them.

Been hearing good reports about PPS but I think they only powdercoat not refurbish as well.


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

PPS do refurb wheels, well I take it you mean kerbings, general wheel damage etc? Only time they struggle is if there are large sections or 'chunks' missing from say the rim. I would think PPS go quite far with the repair / refurbishment. 

But to me when you say 'refurbishment' it means the whole job, I didn't think some companies did just one phase of the job - well from a powder coating point of view anyway. 

I do co-own PPS but DW is an outlet for me. I hope that this isn't seen as touting for business as that is just not my style, especially on sites I frequent for personal use. 

Cheers, 

Keith


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Keith CSL said:


> I do co-own PPS but DW is an outlet for me. I hope that this isn't seen as touting for business as that is just not my style, especially on sites I frequent for personal use.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Keith


I highly doubt anyone will see it like that Keith and if they do they need to get out a little more. :thumb:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Keith CSL said:


> PPS do refurb wheels, well I take it you mean kerbings, general wheel damage etc? Only time they struggle is if there are large sections or 'chunks' missing from say the rim. I would think PPS go quite far with the repair / refurbishment.
> 
> But to me when you say 'refurbishment' it means the whole job, I didn't think some companies did just one phase of the job - well from a powder coating point of view anyway.
> 
> ...


so you only powdecoat? and wouldn't paint wheels with paint supplied??

Cheers

Stu


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Cheers for clearing that up Keith.

PM'd you regarding my wheels.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

cool cheers keith, it is just a scuff round the edge, no chunks or cracks etc
will be doing it in the spring, just incase i bash them again when the bad weather arrives


----------

